# Busca rollers



## 33 the kid (Jun 5, 2012)

anybody ever hear of these i picked 4 up today. not sure if im spelling busca right


----------



## billgarb (Aug 26, 2011)

Never heard of them.


----------



## 33 the kid (Jun 5, 2012)

i talked to a few guys and they couldnt remember how to say name right but they all described them real good deep red in color with a short beak. i hope their good we will see in a few days


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Are you going to fly them in a few days? Have you got any pics? I have never heard of them but am interested. I wonder if it is a strain within a breed. Birmingham rollers have a lot of strains. (busca maybe in this case...just a guess though).


----------



## 33 the kid (Jun 5, 2012)

im gonna fly them probably wednesday or thursday, im not sure how to post pics but ill try to


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Are you talking about Bacska Tumblers?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh wait, I just read above they have short beaks. So that makes them Baska Tumblers, which are a rare breed from Yugoslavia I believe. They strongly resemble Catalonan Tumblers.


----------



## 33 the kid (Jun 5, 2012)

they look alot like the pics except no white on heads


----------



## 33 the kid (Jun 5, 2012)

heres the pic


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I guess there is no rule saying they must have caps. But yes, they look like Baska tumblers even without it.


----------



## 33 the kid (Jun 5, 2012)

Can i fly the baska's with my rollers or fly them seperate


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

tumblers our not used as performing birds much anymore a tumble is when a bird rolls forward backward and even left to right where a roller generally just rolls font and back most tumblrs are just show breed but they do tumble in very low altitudes and are not strong fliers it prob won t stay up with the rollers for very long and will sure not kit with them still a buetiful bird love these eastern european tumblr breeds your very lucky to have such a rare breed but it would be intresting to see if it tumbles which would be very cool


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

but i would fly it seperatly
also would be cool if a couple tumblrs rolled together


----------



## 33 the kid (Jun 5, 2012)

ive been flying them with my rollers, and they dont stay up as long but they are starting to tailride so i think theyll be tumbling soon


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't think they are bred to roll like birminghams are. They usually do a lot of diving too. If you don't want your rollers to pick up bad habits, fly them separate, otherwise, if you don't really care as long as they fly, let them go togethr


----------



## 33 the kid (Jun 5, 2012)

im gonna seperate them, and probably try and sell them at swap next week. i like my rollers so ill sell the tumblers to someone who is into them. we got big swap here next saturday


----------

